# What does it feel like to be an Fi-dom?



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

Title says it. I just want to hear it from the Fi-doms on this forum so I am leaving it here...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Disappointment, disgust, depression.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Disappointment, disgust, depression.


:laughing:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Mmm well a lot of energy goes into the process, but I guess that holds true for all the types.
I guess there is a certain level of caring deeply about worth in and off itself.
Always trying to justify what you are spending your time and energy on.
Wondering what is right and why that is right.
Trying to break down the essential point of a conflict and being dismayed by Ti 
who disregard all your well reasoned stances.
I'd hesitate to attach any of the traditional feelings to it, 
as I have had them all and I don't feel Fi is represented by any of them.
It isn't about how you feel, but on what stance you take and why.
If it feels like anything it feels like independence.
You deny reality in all it's cruelty and erect your own subjective take on right and wrong 
in the face of all seeming objective reason.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

So how does your typical day go, especially when it comes to Fi?

Some Fi-dom say they have a strong identity, which I find confusing, or I don't really think too much about it. I don't waste time constructing a person within myself because I already am a person, somebody. Instead, I have like and dislike, I ponder what's right or wrong, but still those are like fragments which never form an entire person within the self. I react to what I encounter and those in general are easier to tell and remember. However, because of unhappy family influence, when I was younger there's a demeaning voice inside me that always put me down, but that's not me and I remembered having a self struggling and fighting against it all the time.

I do retreat to a inner world but I can't give any example on that because I don't remember what has happened in any of those moments. I can't even tell what that is exactly, now. But I do remember it's something massive and hard to describe, and I would zone out and hate talking to people. I was unhealthy, too.

I do feel independent, emotionally and my mind--I guess everything but material and money which I am rely others on, so I can also feel un-independent.

Sometimes I think about how the world should be, even constructing a world system, which I associate with Ni.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

In the immortal words of Jon Bon Jovi: "Shot to the heart, and you're too late, darling. You give love, a bad name!"


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

It's like teen angst, but taken to the utmost extreme point of sweet salty melancholic tears of pain suffering and sorrow.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

The_Wanderer said:


> It's like teen angst, but taken to the utmost extreme point of sweet salty melancholic tears of pain suffering and sorrow.


What's "normal"??


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

why is this completely valid thread full of shitposts


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Lmao @ this thread


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


>


Male humans are ugly creatures I must say


----------



## Acha (Aug 6, 2015)

*
Fi users (those with Fi dominant) have tendency to bury all negative feeling inside which sometime will leak and you might realize it after it has impacted someone. *

I experience this too. Once I was very disappointed and angry at my sister, but I feel if I show that feeling, it will hurt her feeling. So, I hold it inside. A year later, my sister asked me not to spend my money carelessly. Then, my feelings told me to spent my money on what I want, which mean the reversed of what my sister asked. My feelings justify this and then after I ran out of money, I realized that the feelings I'd buried have leaked into action. My sister then check my money and disappointed that I had spent all my money.
*
Fi experienced a person feelings deeply*

Um, I also experience this as INFP of course. When my sister had made bad decision, she was crying, she was disappointed and sad. I see her and then suddenly I feel like I was in her position plus with the sense of being stabbed in the heart. Sure I wanted to cry, too, but my tears just be held in my eyes. That feeling lasted for two days to me. What's strange is my sister's disappointment and sadness lasted only one day. Well too dramatic seemingly, but it is the truth.

*Fi is slow in making decision*
I think if you force people with Fi dominant to make decision, they rely only on gut instinct. You can asked them after they've chosen one and the answer will be likely "It just I feel it's right for me". The answer will be same if you give them time too.


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

GhostShadow said:


> In the immortal words of Jon Bon Jovi: "Shot to the heart, and you're too late, darling. You give love, a bad name!"


BLAME. "...and you're to BLAME."


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

It feels exactly like this.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

If it's having a lot of feelings or emotions you don't always share or can't explain to others then I feel that. I don't actually feel the need for the unique identity thing nor do I feel the need to be like everyone else either,that's a non issue for me.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

penny lane said:


> If it's having a lot of feelings or emotions you don't always share or can't explain to others then I feel that. I don't actually feel the need for the unique identity thing nor do I feel the need to be like everyone else either,that's a non issue for me.


Yeah I know what you mean and I relate to that. It's not anything fancy. Sometimes it just is/ happens.

But I am afraid what you say is just something general that can apply to many other types. I don't know.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

uncertain said:


> Yeah I know what you mean and I relate to that. It's not anything fancy. Sometimes it just is/ happens.
> 
> But I am afraid what you say is just something general that can apply to many other types. I don't know.


That is true I'm not sure if it's strictly about type either there is some overlap with types or maybe functions too.


----------

